# Poljot Argus 200 m



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi list....

I discovered a Poljot watch called Argus, automatic, 200 m waterproof....does anybody knows more about it? Is it in production yet?

Regards

Oliveto


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Hi Oliveto,

This is a new one on me.Though it sounds cool.Where did you hear about the watch?I would love to know more.

Alex


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi Alex.....

I found it by accident and I only find it at the site below...

http://www.smirs.com/catalog/?idrubr=187

There you can see two pictures of it....It costs about US$ 200.....I don't know if it's a new model or if it's a discontinued one.....tell me what you think about it, ok?

Regards kamarade...

Oliveto


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi again Alex....

this site puts you right in it ...

http://www.smirs.com/catalog/?idrubr=198

Oliveto


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No links to other commercial sites please,

besides who would want a watch called Argos ? Sorry Argus.










I think this may be a new model and if it is then I may get some eventually.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looks ok.I see it has a Swiss movement.Not my thing though,defeats the purpose of buying Russian putting a swiss movement in it.

I would rather go with a Vostok Amphibia or a bag of them for that money









I wonder if you have to fill in a little form and wait bloody hours in line for one,only to get it home and find its s**t


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very good Alex























or queue for half an hour only to find that they have substituted it for a different model.


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi Guys....

Sory...my fault Roy....

But Alex, purist guy, you deserves the Order of Lenin for that.....hehehe....

You may took the ETA out and put a good and nice Vostok.....what about my idea?

Just kidding....i'm also a purist....russian is russian....I want a nice, sturdy, not "that" precise, dripping vodka russian watch....

My Vostok Amphibia runs 8 seconds a day, but it's more sincere and honest that way....

Regards to all and Roy "ooops my fault again" !!

Oliveto


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Oliveto,

Your idea is not a bad one,but maybe a nice 17 jewel manual wind Poljot movement in it?

A manual wind 200m dive watch,all Russian,now that is a watch









Maybe an oversive dive watch with a Molnija pocket watch movement would be good?

Alex


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Yeahhh, good idea Alex....you choose the name....why not Frankensteinskov ?

Oliveto


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Poljot are now making a watch called the classic,with a display back and a Russian pocketwatch movement.I guess they are trying to follow in the Incursore, Panerai trend of big mechanical watches.

I like the Poljot classic really nice looking watch,but the Molnija has no shock protection and is very easy to upset,so I suppose it is not suited to a dive watch.

Alex


----------

